# Acrylic sheets safe?



## CynDaVaz (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm planning to build a travel cage made out of PVC pipe for framing and hardware cloth. I'm trying to decide what to put in the floor of the cage and was going to use something like coroplast, but now I'm leaning more toward acrylic sheets. My main concern is whether acrylic is a safe material for rats to be exposed to? I'm assuming it is but just want to be sure.


----------



## Squeekers (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm a big supporter of coroplast. I use it for my guinea pigs' home-made cage. It's light, durable, and easy to clean. If the problem is the expense you can get it at a sign making store for much cheaper than a home improvement store.


----------



## CynDaVaz (Mar 1, 2014)

It's not the expense of coroplast that concerns me, since it's fairly inexpensive; it's the rats chewing on it (which I've heard they can do). I figured that acrylic sheets will prevent that from happening.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

A cat carrier makes a great travel cage for rats. They're reasonably priced and safe. It's probably easier than trying to make a travel cage.


----------



## CynDaVaz (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, by travel I don't mean transport (sorry if that part was worded wrong) - I mean like a cage that I can move around with ease when we go off on trips (vacation, to visit family, etc.) and that is also large enough for them to be in while we're away from home (our critter nation is far too big and heavy to move around like that). We can put them in a small dog carrier for traveling in the car, but it's when we get to where we're going that I'm thinking about. Plus I can construct the cage to the exact dimension that will fit in the back of my truck. I would like to use coroplast if I knew for certain that they couldn't chew through it but I don't know yet whether they're chewers (we haven't picked up the babies yet).


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK, that makes sense. 

With the coroplast, they can chew through it pretty easily. If you're wanting something for the floor, like maybe a tray, you could use a large cat litter pan. They have really large ones at Petco. If you're wanting something even larger, you could try a cement mixing tub from Lowes. Some people even use those in the bottom of their critter nation cages.


----------



## CynDaVaz (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the idea of cat litter pan; now if only I can find one with the exact dimensions I need. lol I've looked into cement mixing tubs too.

So acrylic sheets aren't generally recommended?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what type of acrylic sheets you're referring to. If you're talking about plexiglass, then it might work, but I don't know how you'd glue it together. You'd need about 1/4 inch thick. Not sure if that would be harmful to the rats if they chewed it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Even if you could find a rubbermaid tub the right dimentions and cut it down shorter if you have to. That might work. I just think there's a chance that acrylic sheets might splinter and have sharp points that could harm the rats.


----------



## CynDaVaz (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, thanks - didn't think about the possibility of splintering. I'll try to find the right type of plastic pan then.


----------

